# Mouse under 800 Rs.



## a2mn2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys as gaming mouses are more than 1000 INR.
I need good mouse for gaming and general computing coz i have used many 175-200 Rs. kind of mouses and this tym i dont want to go with them. 
My budget this tym is 800 RS. 
prefer brands are :
1. Microsoft
2. Logitech
3. As you suggest


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Logitech 3 Button Scroll	 @Rs.300

You can get Razer Cylosa Bundle @Rs.2000...better VFM and quality


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

I found this : Mouse M115. It is not a gaming mouse though cause it is almost impossible to find a decent gaming mouse under 1K


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Logitech 3 Button Scroll	 @Rs.300
> 
> You can get Razer Cylosa Bundle @Rs.2000...better VFM and quality



i dont like its looks. Any other bundle?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, that is the best vfm and quality bundle available now.
Sorry I am not aware of any other bundle


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 2, 2011)

I used M115 on my cousin sister's laptop.
Played Bully Scholarship edition with that mouse.It was not a great gaming mouse but a good mouse for casual gaming and home use.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Guys. What is gaming mouse ? I only know that mouse is used for inputs & comes for rs 175-200.
What feature make the mouse 'gaming mouse' ?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

better comfort, high accuracy ( higher dpi) and macro keys .


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys. What is gaming mouse ? I only know that mouse is used for inputs & comes for rs 175-200.
> What feature make the mouse 'gaming mouse' ?


Gaming mouse are not meant for casual gamers unless you own craploads of money. Go for the mouse I mentioned above.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an imperator worth 3k. I wish I had got myself a logitech mx518(?) which comes around 1.4k. I dont see much of a difference in them. 

But its worth investing in a gaming mouse:
1.Its durable (supposed to be) gamers have the unkindest of hands
2.Its ergonomic: It just fits your hand better and are generally larger than regular mice
3.Looks cooler (?)
4.A dpi of around 1800-2200 should be fine. I have a max of 5800dpi and its utterlessly  useless as far as I am concerned.


----------

